# One-Way Technology?



## maplebeez (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm curious as to why my younger family members (ages 20+ to 30+)  have no problem sending me constant daily text, email , video updates, chronicling every event in their lives, but are unable to acknowledge or respond to my replies?


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

Funny thing....I have the same problem.   I guess the "every event in their lives" is a lot more interesting than the "occasional event in my life".


----------



## maplebeez (Jul 14, 2015)

Even had my smart phone checked out, but there's nothing wrong with it .... so  I'm chalking up the un-smart behavior of these  "young-uns" to rudeness & bad manners.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 15, 2015)

I think our kids' generation all live in a "me world". I don't hear from my kids but maybe once or twice a month and if I call them, one doesn't answer and hardly ever returns my call and the other says if I call her, "What's up" in a tone like "Leave me alone. I'm busy." I called my mother everyday and enjoyed talking to her but from what I've learned by talking to other people, today's' adult kids are completely different. Everyone says they don't hear from their kids unless they want something and that seems to be the norm here.


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

* "have no problem sending me constant daily text, email , video updates, chronicling every event in their lives, but are unable to acknowledge or respond to my replies?"

*Hopefully, a time will arrive when they all realize their folly. I surely did, but only after my Mother died. I do know of some families, one being my sister's, whereby dysfunction created pretty much the scenario you describe, though.    imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Same on FaceBook.....


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2015)

Okay, I've learned a few things with my 4 kids...so here's the thing…shorten your texts, abbreviate, leave out all the vowels(joking), don't repeat yourself or linger on one thought too long, don't use too many emoticons, don't discuss drama or any negativity or ailments, don't ask nosey questions, and monitor the frequency of advice (best if you wait till they ask you for it but that's hard)…essentially, keep it brief and to the point. When you're finished, edit out all the fluff before hitting "send". Also, don't email them (they don't check there but rather social media, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, etc)

Plan B….if you are paying their phone bill then you can get your provider to block their phone calls until your texts are responded to first!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

On a side note:

With the absence of home phones, can your children/neighbors be reached at 2AM for an emergency??


----------



## maplebeez (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for asking, Ken, but, in an emergency it's me, my smart phone & 911.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I would not be without a land line.


----------



## Lynk (Jul 16, 2015)

My daughter who lives in St. Louis went to college for four years and grad school for 2.  She moved to Rhode Island for several years and finally St Louis which is closer to home.  During this time and still to this day she calls me every day.  We have only missed a few days which reasons were unavoidable.  We sometimes will PM on Facebook and love to send stickers.  My son who lives near me usually calls about once a week but he and his wife are very good about out taking me out every now and then.  I will call him a time or 2 during the week.


----------



## jujube (Jul 16, 2015)

Oooh, oooh....send them a text that says "Did you get that check I sent you?".  I guarantee you'll hear back.


----------



## maplebeez (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm laughing...because after sending a gift to my niece's daughter and getting no response from her, I text to ask if she had gotten her gift. This darling, who's earned multiple college degrees, texts me back saying no, it's probably lost in the mail.  I contact my local postmaster who explained, if the envelope was misaddressed, or didn't have enough postage, it would be returned to me in a few weeks.  I was about to text her with this new information....when she texts me saying Thanks So Much... after discovering the envelope with her gift, in the recycling bin where she pitches her junk mail.  From now on, I'll be sure to add a note at the bottom of gift envelopes saying: open and read before tossing out!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I would not be without a land line.



I still have a land line, though I do have a cell phone.  Can't quite bring myself to cut the cord.


----------



## maplebeez (Jul 24, 2015)

April, apparently "no response" to emails & texts is the new "no". I still find it rude, but will consider using it, myself when holiday season rolls around & I start getting all those invite messages from the parents of these "adult children" saying, "the kids would love to see you", which actually means bring your checkbook!


----------



## oakapple (Jul 28, 2015)

This is not true for me, have a lot of texts, iPad messaging, phone calls etc and they all want to know what we have been doing and refer to what we have said to them.I suppose we are either lucky with our children/grandchildren or not.


----------

